
Ask HN: How can product/program/project mgrs sharpen their tech skills? - rottyguy
My wife is sorta in this middle management space and looking to sharpen and maintain her tech skills. Not necessarily programming but talk sufficiently in depth about current trends. Any recs on any periodicals&#x2F;sites (subscription or free) that can keep her in the loop (have already recommending HN!)
======
auslegung
I work for ITProTV, I might be biased but we have great IT and Dev content. We
have a Host/Co-Host model, their rapport makes it very engaging. Check it out
[https://itpro.tv](https://itpro.tv)

